# Seabank Tank Farm, Invergordon - April 2011



## V70 (Apr 9, 2011)

Finally got round to having a look at the tank farm at Invergordon and certainly wasn't dissapointed. The weather wasn't the best but at least the rain stayed off long enough.

The site is huge and there's plenty to see. As usual, it's only after getting back home I realised I missed a few parts (such as the boiler house and the building with the lorries!)

Anyway, history has already been covered extensively in Zimbobs first report of this site with some period photos, so have a look at his report if you're not familiar with the place 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12227&highlight=seabank

Looking North before entering






Looking at the aerial photo of the site, I counted 45 tanks in total. Hadn't realised that some where different sizes though until after I got home.





A few of the tanks at the West end of the facility are brick lined. Perhaps earlier construction?





One of the smaller pump houses





Interior of the smaller pump house





Close-up of one of the windlass winches





Big valve










Sign adjacent to the vertical ladder, which is on the opposite side to the diagonal ladder. 





Close-up of tank panels and rivets





Heating element (?) running under one of the larger bore pipes





More modern (90's?) looking fore hydrant marker





The gorse has been left to go wild in much of the site






























If I'm in the area again, a revisit is required to see the bits I missed!

Some more pics on my Flickr account here http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbexplore/sets/72157626457269372/


----------



## night crawler (Apr 9, 2011)

Allways good to see that place, SOme interesting photo's there.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 9, 2011)

Good stuff, I think an overcast sky suits the mood of the tank farm. I agree about the heating line under the oil pipe – that looks like a steam line with an expansion loop.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 10, 2011)

Excellent. Every time I'm in Invergordon, I mean to pay a visit. But for some reason I get sidetracked at Murdo's.


----------



## zimbob (Apr 10, 2011)

You've got some nice pics of the place 

Did you not fancy slithering into a tank?


----------



## V70 (Apr 11, 2011)

zimbob said:


> You've got some nice pics of the place
> 
> Did you not fancy slithering into a tank?



In hindsight I wish I had. I didn't exactly have my best clothes on 

I'm sure I'll be up there again soon, so will pay a return trip to do that and see the bits I missed.

I quite fancy having a look at the Fort South Sutor site too. Anyone had a look there yet?

http://www.corestore.org/guns.htm


----------



## zimbob (Apr 11, 2011)

V70 said:


> I quite fancy having a look at the Fort South Sutor site too. Anyone had a look there yet?
> 
> http://www.corestore.org/guns.htm



Myself, *Bryag* and *Wolfism* did both the Sutors, I thought there was a report on here, but it seems to have vanished  There's a report on another forum, I won't link to it from here though 

It's pretty good I have to say, but you need a 'Scare-Bryag' to send in first, to get rid of these fellas :


----------



## RichardB (Apr 11, 2011)

How is Bryag? He seems to be keeping an even lower profile than you these days.


----------



## zimbob (Apr 11, 2011)

RichardB said:


> How is Bryag? He seems to be keeping an even lower profile than you these days.



He's good, we were out for amooch about some WW2 stuff t'other day there. Just kinda run out of stuff to do up here


----------



## V70 (Apr 12, 2011)

zimbob said:


> It's pretty good I have to say, but you need a 'Scare-Bryag' to send in first, to get rid of these fellas :



At first glance I wondered why they had guard dogs on such a remote sight, then looked properly


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 12, 2011)

V70 said:


> At first glance I wondered why they had guard dogs on such a remote sight, then looked properly



Nothing that a couple of slices of bread and a bottle of HP sauce can't sort out.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 12, 2011)

zimbob said:


> Just kinda run out of stuff to do up here


You should take a jaunt south-eastwards as there are still some interesting unexplored things in the Doric badlands. Fit like loon?

V70, here's some info on the Sutors, well worth seeing. Hope I'm not breaching etiquette, can copy it over if you like. 

Invergordon looks great, I wouldn't mind having a look some time if you're heading back…


----------



## King Al (Apr 12, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Nothing that a couple of slices of bread and a bottle of HP sauce can't sort out.



Good work!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2011)

King Al said:


> Good work!


I agree Al...not a bad explore at breakfast time! 

Love the tank farm, V70. I hadn't seen it before as I was away from the forum for a while when Zimbob posted it up. What an amazing place.


----------

